# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  توانایی فاکسپرو برای کار کردن با پورتها چقدره ؟

## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام
به نظر شما با استفاده از توابعی مانند Fopen و سایر توابع دسترسی سطح پایین میشه کلیه پورتهای ورودی و خروجی رو کنترل کرد 

در یک کلام سرتونو به درد نیارم آقا میخوام با فاکسپرو پورتی رو که صدای میکروفون رو وارد سیستم میکنه کنترل کنم 

چه باید کرد؟  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Afshinpour

میتونی این کار رو بکنی اگر اکتیو ایکس اون رو داشته باشی  :lol: 

فاکس پرو برای برنامه نویسی بانکهای اطلاعاتی درست شده . برای این کار ها برنامه های دیگه هست مثل #C

اگر میخوای از فاکس پرو برای ضبط صدا استفاده کنی توی لیست اکتیو ایکسها این رو تیک بزن : Audiorecorder

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
 سلام 
مخلص علی آقای گل 
خیلی خیلی خوش اومدی فرومو منور کردی 
خب بفرما چقدر دیگه از ... خوری مونده کجا هستی و .....

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
 سلام 
مخلص علی آقای گل 
خیلی خیلی خوش اومدی فرومو منور کردی 
خب بفرما چقدر دیگه از ... خوری مونده کجا هستی و .....

ضمنا از بخاطر کمکت هم ممنونم 
ولی مسئله اینجاست که من کاملا میخوام کنترل صدای ورودی به کامپیوتر رو در دست بگیرم انوقت اگه قرار باشه مثلا به صدا بصورت همزمان اکو بدیم یا هر تغییر دیگه ای که خواسته باشیم میتونیم اعمال کنیم ولی استفاده از اکتیو  ایکس فقط صدارو ضبط میکنه  :(

----------


## Afshinpour

ممنون عزیز

مونده یه 5/6 ماهی.

اینجوری که من متوجه شدم بهترین کار اینه که از یکی از این soundeditor ها استفاده کنی. 

یا اینکه منظور خاصی داری که میخوای این کار رو با فاکس پرو انجام بدی؟

----------


## amin panahi

سلام بر آقای افشین پور عزیز
گفتم شاید تو بیابونای عراق خدای نکرده بلایی چیزی سرت اومده نمیای . هنوز عراقی ؟

----------


## Afshinpour

نه بابا عراق کجا بود ؟ آلمان تو عراق نیرو نمیفرسته اگر هم بفرسته من نمیرم . من افغانستانم. با اجازه 5/6 ساعت دیگه هم باید دوباره برم.  :?

----------


## kia1349

علی آقا از اینکه دوباره ملاقاتت کردیم خیلی خوشحالیم
وقتی نیستی جات خیلی خالیه
محمد هم رفته سربازی

----------

